#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Switch como ejetor por reverso

## emerton

Boa tarde galera alguém aq poderia me ajudar a como fazer um switch se transformar como uma régua PoE só q sendo com um switch, agradeço desde já vlw[emoji52] 

Enviado via SM-G530H usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Djaldair

Faz um jumper ligando os pinos 4 e 5 no positivo e os pinos 7 e 8 no negativo.

----------


## ronei10

Qual tensão você precisa?

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Para meu uso, usei um switch queimado jumpeando 4 e 5 no +Vcc( 12 a 28) e 7 e 8 ao GND. Como possuem 8 portas no mínimo usei as ímpares para ligar ao rádio e par como LAN; uma delas é ligado ao SXT(rx) e outra para AP. Claro que existe um roteador conectado a estes (3Com).

----------


## ronei10

Eu pego essas plaquinhas de POE e coloco dentro da carcaça de Switch queimado.

----------


## ronei10

Caso vc queira usar a placa do Switch queimado, tem que separar duas portas para cada poe. jumpear pino 1 da porta 1 com pino 1 da porta 2, pino 2 da porta 1 com pino 2 da porta 2, pino... faz o mesmo com o pino 3 e 6. e a parte eletrica vc faz com 4 e 5 , 7 e 8 -. e liga na alimentação da fonte

----------


## emerton

Certo amigos mas ces tão me ajudando muito, mais me desculpa outra coisa q eu poderia pedir, q postassem fotos indicando de como fazer pra n fazer errado tendeu

Enviado via SM-G530H usando UnderLinux App

----------

